# Hi from CA



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all, the name is Veronica. I am from NorCal near San Jose. I "googled" snowboarding forum and found this site, I am hoping to actually met people who enjoy boarding and possibly want to meet up to slide down a few hills. 

That's about it! Winter is approaching and I hope we all have a good season!

-Veronica


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to the site!


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Good thing you said near San Jose, because technically no women exist in San Jose.

Welcome :O


----------

